# Bitte um Rad bei speziellem Aufbau



## Radmutter (31. August 2009)

hi ho

folgendes Problem stellt sich mir:
ich plane, mir ein Rad fuer meine speziellen Ansprueche selber aufzubauen, da ich bisher bei einem am Markt befindlichen Hersteller/Anbieter nicht fuendig geworden bin, und braeuchte mal Euren Rat bezueglich des Aufbaus und der zu verbauenden Komponenten;
ich poste den Thread hier, da ich vermute, dass Ihr mir noch am ehesten helfen koennt;
Das Rad soll vor allem und in erster Linie im urbanen Gelaende bewegt werden, also in der Stadt (Gross-Stadt) und dies regelmaessig, also taeglich mindestens 20-30 km (nur ab und an mal auf etwas unbefestigteren Wegen, aber keinem schweren Gelaende);
darueber hinnaus fahre ich sehr oft und gerne schnell, demnach wuerde eine Strassenrad die erste Wahl sein
da hier aber die Strassenverhaeltnisse zum teil relativ schlecht sind fuer schnell fahrende Radfahrer (z.t. schlechte Radwege, viele sehr hohe oder unebene Fugen/Schienen und z.t. mieserable Uebergaenge bei abgesenkten Radwegen zur Querstrassen), will ich eine Vorderradgabel verbauen, die diese sehr oft auftretenden Stoesse mildert;
und es kommt noch hinzu, dass ich etwas ueberdurchschnittlich gross und auch etwas schwerer bin, als der Bundesdurchschnitt (110kg +);
nun meine Fragen bezueglich der Komponenten:
es werden ja bei verschiedenen Herstellern Raeder angeboten, meisst Crossraeder, die eine gefederte Gabel vorn und eine gefederte Sattelstuetze hinten aufweisen, beides wuerd ich anstreben, und die zum Teil auch eine eher strassen-/rennorientierte Ergonomie/Geometrie aufweisen, aber eben doch mehr Gelaendebereifung haben;
ich wuerde lieber wenig, am liebsten unprofilierte Reifen fahren;
aber die Felgen sollten schon fuer etwas mehr Gewicht und groessere Krafteinwirkung dimensioniert sein, diese werden bei meinem Gewicht und meiner Fahrweise scheinbar stark belastet und ich habe lose Speichen und Achten in der Hinterradfelge einfach mehr als satt!
Welche Fabrikate koennt Ihr mir also bezueglich der Reifen, Felgen, der Gabel und des Rahmens empfehlen, die in das von mir beschriebene Anwenderprofil passen?
Es soll etwas grundsolides, robustes, zuverlässiges und alltagstaugliches aber dennoch schnell fahrbares werden, demnach sollte die Gabel auch nicht zu schwer werden, halt nix fuer schwerstes Gelaende.
Aufs letzte Gramm muss ich dabei nicht achten; mir ist angesichts meines Koerpergewichts relativ egal, ob das Rad 10, 11 oder 12 kg wiegt!
Auch wuerde ich an dem Rad eine Strassenschaltung vorziehen, oder was meint Ihr, und welche Schaltung/Bremsen/Felgen/Speichen/Gabel/Kurbel/Kassette wuerdet Ihr mir da empfehlen?
Wie war nochmal das Equivalent einer Strassenschlatung von Shimano verglichen mit der XT-Schaltung im MTB-Bereich?
Danke schonmal fuer Eure Hinweise/Anregungen

Gruss und gute Fahrt

P.S.: Gibt es ein Optimum im Bereich Cross-Rahmen bezueglich Robustheit und Gewicht, ohne gleich eine Niere in Zahlung geben zu muessen?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (31. August 2009)

hm schau mal im BikeMarkt, vieleicht hat da wer ein Rad.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (31. August 2009)

Wie groß ist denn dein Budget?

Ich sehe da eigentlich keine größeren Probleme. Als Schaltgruppe ne Ultegra (das wäre in etwa das Gegenstück zur XT) oder 105 (eher Deore/LX, funzt aber prima), nen soliden Alurahmen (solange du nicht das Superleichtbaumodell nimmst, dürfte das kaum Probleme geben, der Rahmen wird in der Stadt deutlich weniger beansprucht als im Gelände. Treppensprünge natürlich ausgenommen  ) oder, wenn Gewicht keine Rolle spielt und du ganz sicher gehen willst, einer aus Stahl. Dazu klassisch gebaute Laufräder, 32 Speichen 3-fach gekreuzt und etwas solidere Felgen, das hält.

Lediglich bei den Federelementen ist etwas Vorsicht angebracht, achte da darauf, dass sie entweder luftgefedert sind (ans Gewicht anpassbar, bei deiner Gewichtsklasse aber hoher Druck nötig -> schlecht für die Haltbarkeit) oder entsprechend harte Federn verbaut sind (standardmäßig sind Stahlfederelemente so auf 70-80 Kilo ausgelegt, die dürften für dich viel zu weich sein).

Sonst gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, ein MTB zu nehmen, mit entsprechend stabilen Laufrädern, und da Slicks oder schwach profilierte Straßenreifen aufzuziehen. Gegebenenfalls brauchst du dann noch nicht mal Federelemente, weil richtig fette Reifen mit wenig Druck gefahren für Asphalt und leichtes Gelände ausreichend dämpfen.


----------



## Radmutter (31. August 2009)

naja, ein MTB ist wohl eher nicht das was ich suche, aber danke fuer die Tips;
was die Qualitaet und das Budget angeht, ich plane schon was Besseres aufzubauen, also kann ruhig ueber 1000 Euronen kosten, will halt nur nicht 100% Mehrausgabe fuer 10% weniger Gewicht bezahlen, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine (XT-Schaltung gern, XTR muss net sein)
Habe immer noch das Bild vor Augen, wie jemand selbst kleine Schellen auf ne Kuechenwaage legt, um die Unterschiede im Grammbereich herrauszubekommen..., irgendwie geht mir da etwas der Sinn abhanden 
Eine Ultegra-Schaltung waer schon das richtige denke ich mal.
Kannst Du spezielle Felgen-Fabrikate und Speichen und Naben empfehlen oder von welchen abraten?
habe auch mal gehoert, dass es sogar Laufraeder mit 130kg Auslegung gibt
wuerd mich mal interesseiren, welche das sein sollen; hoffentlich nicht Tandemraeder  die waeren etwas schwer


----------



## Jaypeare (31. August 2009)

Leider kenne ich mich mit Crossrädern gar nicht aus. Nimmt man da RR-Laufräder oder eher was aus dem Treckingbereich? Vielleicht kann da jemand was zu sagen, der weiß, wovon er redet. 

Bei RR-Laufrädern kann ich die Kombination Ultegra-Naben, DT Comp Speichen und Mavic-Felgen (CXP22, CXP33, Open Pro) empfehlen. Bin ich ne zeitlang (mit CXP33) am RR gefahren und habe sie ordentlich rangenommen, unkaputtbar. Allerdings wieg ich auch nur 80 Kilo. Vielleicht stellst du die Frage mal auf rennrad-news.de, da sind sicher auch schwerere Fahrer unterwegs, die dir da eher Auskunft geben können.


----------



## Kendooo (1. September 2009)

Da ein Stadtrad auch mal an einer Laterne angeschlossen werden soll, ohne dass man es permanent im Auge haben muss, würde ich ein Rad mit Starrgabel empfehlen. Dafür dann dicke Reifen und eine mechanische Scheibenbremse. Damit wirkt das Rad unauffällig und man hat hoffentlich lange Freude daran.
Ich würde einen Cylcocrossrahmen mit Disc-Aufnahmen empfehlen. Vielleicht ein Singular Peregrine? Dazu Avid BB7-Bremsen. Als Felgen inrgendwas in Richting Mavic A719 und breite Schlappen mit Shimano-Naben (XT oder LX). Am Vorderrad wegen Dämpfung und Feldwegtauglichkeit vielleicht wirklich einen Schwalbe Smart Sam in 1,75".
Zusätzlich würde ich darauf achten, dass ich auch einen Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche montieren kann.


----------



## Radmutter (1. September 2009)

ok, das mit den Schutzblechen ist ein guter Rat, haett ich spaeter sonst bereut, die muessen auch dran
aber auf eine gefederte Gabel verzichten, damit das Rad fuer Diebe weniger interessant wird, aber dann eine Scheibenbremse montieren, klingt fuer mich irgendwie Widersinnig
im uebrigen fahr ich sowieso immer mit 2 dicken A**S-Buegelschloessern rum, den Dieb will ich sehen, der auf offener Strasse die Schloesser unauffaellig knackt


----------



## Jaypeare (1. September 2009)

Radmutter schrieb:


> den Dieb will ich sehen, der auf offener Strasse die Schloesser unauffaellig knackt



Das Problem ist, dass er das gar nicht unauffällig tun muss...


----------



## tombrider (1. September 2009)

Wenn Du 110 kg nur im Stadtverkehr nutzt und nicht im schwereren Gelände, sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit für einen besonders verstärkten Rahmen oder so. Tatsächlich kann es hier auch ein ungefederter tun, dann allerdings solltest Du darauf achten, daß Du im Sinne des von Dir gewünschten größeren Komforts Ballonreifen durch die Gabel und den Hinterbau bekommst. Wenn es doch eine Federgabel sein soll und Du eher Wert auf langjährige Robustheit und Zuverlässigkeit legst, dann ist vielleicht eine Stahlfedergabel ratsamer als eine Luftfederung, auch wenn dies mit mehr Gewicht verbunden ist. Wenn Du im Sinne der Alltagstauglichkeit Wert auf Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche legst, dann gibt es dazu hier schon einige Threads über reisetaugliche MTBs. Ich habe mir z.B. den Stahlrahmen des VSF T400 zugelegt und selbst aufgebaut, mit anderer Gabel usw.

http://www.radldiscount.de/shop/images/VS09_T400DEORE.jpg


----------



## tombrider (1. September 2009)

Für den genannten Einsatzzweck würde ich vermutlich den recht schweren Maxxis Hookworm fahren, oder ganz klassisch die Schwalbe Marathon-Reihe. Von Schwalbe gibt es aber auch einige interessante Ballonreifen.

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_du_hookworm.html
http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/tour_city/


----------



## Radmutter (1. September 2009)

das koennte ich mir sicherlich mal ueberlegen, sollte ich vielleicht auch mal probefahren;
Hauptaugenmerk fuer mich ist aber immernoch das sportlich-schnelle Fahren in der Stadt und im ich sage mal naeheren Umfeld, also leichte 28 Zoll Raeder sind da doch eigentlich sinnvoller oder?
Ich habe halt nur das Problem, dass immer mal Schienen meinen Weg kreuzen, die dermassen harte Schlaege auf mein Rad geben;
oder irgendwelche Radweg-Strassenuebergaenge, die unsauber sind;
bei hart aufgepumpten Reifen sehr unangenehm und um schnell zu fahren muessen die Reifen recht hart sein (bei mir momentan 5 bar).
Und einen Radweg, den ich taeglich 2 mal fahre, der ist so schlecht, dass ich dort langsam fahren muss oder auf die Strasse ausweiche, wo ich dann mitunter ein Verkehrshindernis darstelle, es seihe denn ich kann dort mit einem schnellen Rad 50 Sachen fahren 
naja, mit schwach aufgepumpten Ballon-Reifen tu ich mich dann schon etwas schwerer, solche Geschwindigkeiten zu fahren;
wenn ich so drueber nachdenke, erscheint es mir so als ob ich mich entscheiden muss, schnell und ungefedert oder langsam und gefedert;
weiss net ob es da ne Schnittmenge gibt, einen akzeptablen Kompromiss?
Welche Geschwindigkeiten erreicht man eigentlich mit den Cross-Raedern und Profilreifen auf der Strasse, und kann sie ueber laengere Zeit halten, so ne halbe Stunde sag ich mal?

P.S.: die Maxxis sehen genial aus, und haben eigentlich ne schoene glatte Rollflaeche! Doch, gefallen mir sehr!
kann man die auch sehr schnell fahren, oder merkt man bei denen oberhalb von 40-45 km/h schon die groesseren rotierenden Massen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (1. September 2009)

Radmutter schrieb:


> das koennte ich mir sicherlich mal ueberlegen, sollte ich vielleicht auch mal probefahren;
> Hauptaugenmerk fuer mich ist aber immernoch das sportlich-schnelle Fahren in der Stadt und im ich sage mal naeheren Umfeld, also leichte 28 Zoll Raeder sind da doch eigentlich sinnvoller oder?
> Ich habe halt nur das Problem, dass immer mal Schienen meinen Weg kreuzen, die dermassen harte Schlaege auf mein Rad geben;
> oder irgendwelche Radweg-Strassenuebergaenge, die unsauber sind;
> ...



Kommt eben auf das Profil an!
Man ist mit Slicks schon sauschnell! Aber klar, mit weniger Druck verliert man wieder ein wenig. Die Lösung für Dich könnte ein Marathon-Fully mit nur ca. 100mm Federweg sein. Das ganze dann mit knallharten Slicks bestücken und los gehts. Natürlich ginge das auch mit 28 Zoll, wenn die Reifen ohnehin schmal sein sollen, dann ist der Unterschied gering. Die größeren 28er rollen eher geschmeidiger über Unebenheiten. Die Frage ist noch, wie man effektive Schutzbleche für den Stadtverkehr montiert bekommt...


----------



## Jaypeare (1. September 2009)

Radmutter schrieb:


> dass ich dort langsam fahren muss oder auf die Strasse ausweiche, wo ich dann mitunter ein Verkehrshindernis darstelle, es seihe denn ich kann dort mit einem schnellen Rad 50 Sachen fahren



Kann es sein, dass du dir Probleme einredest, die gar keine sind? Wenn der Radweg in schlechtem Zustand ist, darfst du auf die Straße ausweichen. Wenn du da dann keine 50 km/h schaffst, kann dir das völlig egal sein. Du bist kein "Verkehrshindernis", sondern ein gleichberechtigter Verkehrsteilnehmer, auf den andere Rücksicht zu nehmen haben - angepasstes Verhalten deinerseits vorausgesetzt.

Die Belastung für die Laufräder kann man übrigens mit ein wenig aktiver Fahrweise auch auf schlechten Straßen in Grenzen halten. Wenn es dir beim Überfahren von Schienen die Laufräder zerlegt, dann machst du was falsch, genauso bei Bordsteinen oder Pflaster. In dem Fall heißt es halt A**** aus dem Sattel und das Rad entlasten.

Zum Thema stabiles und extrem vielseitig aufbaubares Rad für die Stadt fällt mir gerade das Cotic Roadrat ein. Schön gemachter, solider Stahlrahmen, 28" Laufräder, trotzdem Platz im Rahmen für breitere Reifen, V-Brake oder Disc, MTB- oder RR-Lenker, Singlespeed oder geared, mit Aufnahmen für Gepäckträger etc., zudem auch noch halbwegs bezahlbar. Wäre meine erste Wahl, wenn ich einen echten Allrounder für alles außer Mountainbiken aufbauen wollte.


----------



## Radmutter (1. September 2009)

habe mir gerade bildhaft vorgestellt, wie effektive Schutzbleche bei dicken Ballonreifen aussehen muessen 
warscheinlich sieht das aus, als ob man ein Mofa faehrt
ich glaube aber diese Maxxis koennten mir gefallen !
ich hoffe nur, man kann die auch mit 5 bar fahren


----------



## Cyborg (1. September 2009)

> Hauptaugenmerk fuer mich ist aber immernoch das sportlich-schnelle Fahren in der Stadt und im ich sage mal naeheren Umfeld



Wozu selbst aufbauen? Das Beste was ist gibt (auch mit Kettenschaltung und/oder Starrgabel). 
http://de.cannondale.com/bikes/09/ce/model-9BS8.html


----------



## Radmutter (1. September 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du dir Probleme einredest, die gar keine sind? Wenn der Radweg in schlechtem Zustand ist, darfst du auf die Straße ausweichen. Wenn du da dann keine 50 km/h schaffst, kann dir das völlig egal sein. Du bist kein "Verkehrshindernis", sondern ein gleichberechtigter Verkehrsteilnehmer, auf den andere Rücksicht zu nehmen haben - angepasstes Verhalten deinerseits vorausgesetzt.
> 
> Die Belastung für die Laufräder kann man übrigens mit ein wenig aktiver Fahrweise auch auf schlechten Straßen in Grenzen halten. Wenn es dir beim Überfahren von Schienen die Laufräder zerlegt, dann machst du was falsch, genauso bei Bordsteinen oder Pflaster. In dem Fall heißt es halt A**** aus dem Sattel und das Rad entlasten.



technisch hast Du sicherlich recht, aber die Praxis ist hier eine andere
mit 50 km/h ist man hier meisst dann doch immernoch ein Hindernis, und dessen ungeachtet wird man hier zum Teil angehupt, dass man doch gefaelligst auf dem Radweg fahren soll, egal wie schlecht dieser ist, oder egal, wieviel Glas dort liegt, und ja, hier in Magdeburg sind die Radwege zum Teil voller Glas, es ist wirklich uebel

was das "zerlegen" des Hinterrades angeht, ja, mag sein, dass ich nicht immer materialschonend fahre, aber fuer mich ist das Rad ein Werkzeug, dass gewissen Gebrauchszwecken dienen muss, und ich fahre sehr viel Rad in der Stadt, nicht nur am Wochenende zum gemuetlichen Ausfahren zum Picknick mit den Kindern
und jedesmal den Hintern zu heben, wenn eine Fahrbahnunebenheit kommt, da koennt ich auch gleich ohne Sattel fahren 
kleiner Scherz
naja, bei grossen Unebenheiten mach ich das auch, aber glaub mir, wenn man sehr oft faehrt, stellt man einfach gewisse Anforderungen ans Rad, Ihr Crosser muesstet das ja noch verschaerfter tun denk ich mal
und es ist zum Teil auch nicht immer die Fahrweise, die das Hinterrad so stresst, sondern eher mein Gewicht und die sicherlich in der Vergangenheit nicht immer ganz so hochwertig gewaehlte Hardware;
ich weiss, da gibt es noch Handlungsbedarf meinerseits...

P.S.: schoenes Rad, schaus mir spaerter mal genauer an


----------



## Jaypeare (1. September 2009)

Radmutter schrieb:


> was das "zerlegen" des Hinterrades anget, ja, mag sein, dass ich nicht immer materialschonend fahre, aber fuer mich ist das Rad ein Werkzeug, dass gewissen Gebrauchszwecken dienen muss, und ich fahre sehr viel Rad in der Stadt, nicht nur am Wochenende zum gemuetlichen Ausfahren zum Picknick mit den Kindern
> und jedesmal den Hintern zu heben, wenn eine Fahrbahnunebenheit kommt, da koennt ich auch gleich ohne Sattel fahren



Ok, diese Denkweise kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber würde das dann nicht wirklich für stabile 26"-Laufräder sprechen? Die sind an sich schon stabiler als 28" aufgrund des kleineren Durchmessers, zusätzlich ist die Auswahl an breiten, stabilen Felgen da wesentlich größer. Sooo riesig ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied nur aufgrund des Unterschieds im Radumfang nicht. Klar rollen 28-Zöller besser, aber das macht keine 20 km/h aus. Hauptsächlich entscheidet da immer noch die Übersetzung und die Kraft in den Beinen. Dazu kommt natürlich noch der Rollwiderstand, aber der fällt bei Slicks erstaunlich gering aus, auch wenn sie etwas breiter sind. Fahre selber 26er Laufräder mit Schwalbe Kojak am Stadtrad, das Ding geht wie Hanne.

Oder ganz anderer Gedanke: 29er? Da hast du die großen Laufräder und trotzdem gibt es breitere und stabilere Felgen, als für 28-Zöller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kendooo (1. September 2009)

Wieso gibt es für 29er breitere und stabilere Felgen als für 28er? Das ist doch das gleiche Maß.


----------



## Jaypeare (2. September 2009)

Ok, falsch ausgedrückt. Was ich damit eigentlich sagen wollte: Er soll sich nach Felgen/Laufrädern für 29er (=MTB-Sektor) umschauen, weil die bei gleicher Größe potentiell stabiler sind als jene, die man findet, wenn man im 28er (=RR, Crosser) Bereich sucht. So besser?


----------



## Kendooo (2. September 2009)

Zumindest für mich verständlicher. Hatte irgendwie im Kopf, dass du dich auch ab und zu bei den 29ern rumtreibst und habe deshalb nicht verstanden, was du sagen wolltest.

Nochmal zu dne Scheibenbremsen, die ich als wenig diebstahlgefährdet empfohlen habe. Ich denke, eine mechanische Scheibenbremse steht eigentlich mehr für Baumarkträder und weckt deshalb kaum Begehrlichkeiten. Die Avids funktionieren allerdings fabelhaft und sind an einem Alltagsrad meiner Meinung nach durch die erreichbaren Bremswege sehr gut aufgehoben.


----------



## cone-A (3. September 2009)

Eine Idee wäre auch ein Reiserad. Die 28"er sind auf Asphalt recht schnell und dennoch ziemlich robust. Das Trek 520 ist da ein toller Kandidat, wird aber in Deutschland nicht mehr angeboten. Alternativ Patria Roadster oder Falcon. Beide sehr schnell, aber unterschiedlich geländetauglich.

Was sich bei Deinem Einsatzprofil lohnen dürfte, wäre mal ein Besuch bei einem Rahmenbauer wie Norwid. Die könnten Dir einen Rahmen in jeder Hinsicht "auf den Leib" schneidern.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Radmutter (4. September 2009)

Ui

angepasster Rahmen, naja, sicherlich ganz wunderbar was die Ergonomie angeht, aber vermutlich ausserhalb meiner Preisvorstellungen
aber dennoch sicherlich eine schoene Sache!
Ich werd wohl qualitativ hochwertigere Felgen mit diesen glatten Ballon-Reifen fahren, und mich mal nach einer leichteren Federgabel umschauen, vielleicht etwas mit weniger Federweg als diese Exemplare fuer das schwere Gelände
und ich werd wohl einen Cross-Rahmen nehmen, der mehr in Richtung Strasse und schnelleres Fahren ausgelegt ist
ich denke mal meine Wahl wird zwar auf eine Strassen-Schaltung fallen, vermutlich Ultegra, auch die Bremsen, es seie denn, es wird noch was anderes empfohlen, nur bei den Naben weiss ich noch nicht so recht, leg ich sie lieber auf Strasse/schnelles Fahren oder eher auf grundsolide/stossresistenter aus...


----------



## mtb.marcus (4. September 2009)

@radmutter also ganz ehrlich... das klingt alles schon sehr gemischt... Rennrad Schaltung, Ballonreifen und ne federgabel??? 

Was spricht gegen ein normales Crossrad (Trekkingrad ohne Anbauten). Denkst du die Übersetzung reicht dir nicht oder wie? Ich möchte bezweifeln das du mit einer 48-11 oft ins leere trittst 
Wenns dir zu ruppig ist machst du ballonreifen drauf und gut...



Andere Alternative: Cyclocross mit klassischem laufradsatz (32 Speichen). Da machst du dann nicht zu schmale reifen drauf und kannst prima Straße und Feldwege fahren. Hier hättest du auch deine Rennrad-Kurbel...
Aber glaub mir ...selbst 34 - 27 ist am Berg kein vergnügen mit > 110kg...

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Jaypeare (4. September 2009)

Kendooo schrieb:


> Hatte irgendwie im Kopf, dass du dich auch ab und zu bei den 29ern rumtreibst und habe deshalb nicht verstanden, was du sagen wolltest.



Nö. Für 29er bin ich zu klein .


----------



## St.John (4. September 2009)

Radmutter schrieb:


> habe mir gerade bildhaft vorgestellt, wie effektive Schutzbleche bei dicken Ballonreifen aussehen muessen
> warscheinlich sieht das aus, als ob man ein Mofa faehrt
> ich glaube aber diese Maxxis koennten mir gefallen !
> ich hoffe nur, man kann die auch mit 5 bar fahren



Könnte so in etwa aussehen, ob es gefällt oder nicht, ist ja Geschmackssache.
Sind 50er Big Appel, laufen gut und schnell und haben bei 2,5bar noch ordentlich Komfort. Ist allerdings auch ein flexender Stahlrahmen!


----------



## Deichradler (8. September 2009)

> @radmutter also ganz ehrlich... das klingt alles schon sehr gemischt... Rennrad Schaltung, Ballonreifen und ne federgabel???


Klingt auch alles für mich sehr abenteuerlich.
Bei Schienen nicht den @rsch hoch heben, 50 Sachen heizen, längerem Zeitraum von ner 1/2 Std und das alles mit nem Bock der auf Big Apples rollt ( wenn die mal durch den Rahmen und Gabel passen ?! ), 
Federgabel und Big Apples, 26" oder 28"........usw. 
Kauf Dir lieber ein bewährtes Cube Dehli.


----------



## Radmutter (8. September 2009)

Danke fuer die Tips, Deichradler;
das Cube Dehli ist eher ein Touren-Rad;
mit seinem Gepaecktraeger und den Scheibenbremsen eher nix fuer nen Urban-Racer wie mich 
die von Dir etwas verlachte Konstellation hat sich ja auch erst etwas herauskristallisiert, wie man ja auch verfolgen konnte;
im grunde such ich nur ein Rad, dass man schnell durch die Stadt fahren kann, und sowohl meiner intensiven wie sportlichen Nutzung, meinem etwas hoeheren Gewicht und den zum Teil recht schlechten Strassenverhaeltnissen gewachsen ist, es sollte solide und robust sein; das wars schon 
ich rechergiere noch immer weiter, mal sehen was da noch fuer ein Frankenstein-Monster draus wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichradler (9. September 2009)

> das Cube Dehli ist eher ein Touren-Rad;
> mit seinem Gepaecktraeger und den Scheibenbremsen eher nix fuer nen Urban-Racer wie mich


Mit Verlaub !
Du schreibst einen Stuss ! 

Deine Karre gibts eh nicht von der Stange, wie denn auch.......?
Du gibst Halbwissen zum besten, das sich die Balken biegen !

Ergo ward das Dehli auch nicht als Komplettbike gedacht, sondern als Rahmen !
Schon mal überlegt den Gepäckträger zu vernachlässigen ?!

Das ist versteckte Kamera hier, oder ?!
Deine 50 Sachen über ne 1/2 Std will ich sehen und nicht bergab !!
Viel Spaß noch..........


----------



## Surfmoe (9. September 2009)

Radmutter schrieb:


> im grunde such ich nur ein Rad, dass man schnell durch die Stadt fahren kann, und sowohl meiner intensiven wie sportlichen Nutzung, meinem etwas hoeheren Gewicht und den zum Teil recht schlechten Strassenverhaeltnissen gewachsen ist, es sollte solide und robust sein; das wars schon



Das gleiche mach ich auch.. mit einem 20 Euro Rad vom Flohmarkt.. okay, ich bin nicht soo schnell.. aber ein stinknormales Crossrad tuts da echt auch..


----------



## Radmutter (9. September 2009)

Surfmoe schrieb:


> Das gleiche mach ich auch.. mit einem 20 Euro Rad vom Flohmarkt.. okay, ich bin nicht soo schnell.. aber ein stinknormales Crossrad tuts da echt auch..



solche Hardware habe ich die letzten Jahre zur Genuege gefahren, und da haellt die hintere Felge nicht mal ein halbes Jahr, bevor die ersten Speichen kommen (ich lasse Sie alle 1-2 tkm nachziehen)
auch zerreisse ich regelmaessig einmal im Jahr die Ketten
auf sowas habe ich einfach keinen Bock;
vor einigen Monaten habe ich mir beim zu starken In-die-pedale-treten aus dem Stand in einer hohen Uebersetzung den grossen Zahnkranz vorn verbogen, so dass ich Ihn nicht mehr benutzen kann (bei Interesse mach ich mal ein Photo und pack es hier rein)
deshalb will ich mir ja was solideres aufbauen, das es eben nicht von der Stange gibt, wie ich in meinem Eingangspost schon erwaehnt hatte


----------



## mtb.marcus (9. September 2009)

Radmutter schrieb:


> solche Hardware habe ich die letzten Jahre zur Genuege gefahren, und da haellt die hintere Felge nicht mal ein halbes Jahr, bevor die ersten Speichen kommen (ich lasse Sie alle 1-2 tkm nachziehen)
> auch zerreisse ich regelmaessig einmal im Jahr die Ketten
> auf sowas habe ich einfach keinen Bock;
> vor einigen Monaten habe ich mir beim zu starken In-die-pedale-treten aus dem Stand in einer hohen Uebersetzung den grossen Zahnkranz vorn verbogen, so dass ich Ihn nicht mehr benutzen kann (bei Interesse mach ich mal ein Photo und pack es hier rein)
> deshalb will ich mir ja was solideres aufbauen, das es eben nicht von der Stange gibt, wie ich in meinem Eingangspost schon erwaehnt hatte


 
Also mal im ernst: Eine Ultegra ist nicht solider als eine XT Kurbel... Das ist doch leiden auf hohem Niveu. Das mit dem Treten, das die Kurbel sich verbiegt glaub ich nicht. Da hat dann sicher was geklemmt oder die Kurbel war vorher schon beschädigt.

Ich würde ein Crossbike mit einer Vernünftigen XT ausstattung (oder LX) nehmen, möglicht eine gute starrgabel und nicht zu schmale Reifen mit mittlerem Luftdruck. Ich denke damit liegst du ganz gut. Dazu noch ein guter Rahmen und das wird ein Flottes Rad.

Ich glaube nicht, das du eine Rennrad Kurbel brauchst! Ich glaube nicht mal, das du 53 - 11 lange treten kannst... Und schon gar nicht im Stadtverkehr. Hier würde ich eher ein rad wählen, auf dem man nicht zu geneigt sitzt, damit man den Überblick über den Verkehr behält.
Ansonsten gibts ja auch noch die 29er, wenns was stabiles sein soll. 

Erschwerend kommt hinzu: Eine 2x Kurbel am Rennrad hat keine "leichten" Gänge. Daher wirds am berg dann auch mal unschön, wenn man ein paar kilo mehr mit sich herumträgt.

Wegen der Speichen: Ein vernünftiger Laufradsatz hält dich sicher aus. Hier würde ich geld investieren und einen handgemachten nehmen


----------



## mtb.marcus (9. September 2009)

Radmutter schrieb:


> solche Hardware habe ich die letzten Jahre zur Genuege gefahren, und da haellt die hintere Felge nicht mal ein halbes Jahr, bevor die ersten Speichen kommen (ich lasse Sie alle 1-2 tkm nachziehen)
> auch zerreisse ich regelmaessig einmal im Jahr die Ketten
> auf sowas habe ich einfach keinen Bock;
> vor einigen Monaten habe ich mir beim zu starken In-die-pedale-treten aus dem Stand in einer hohen Uebersetzung den grossen Zahnkranz vorn verbogen, so dass ich Ihn nicht mehr benutzen kann (bei Interesse mach ich mal ein Photo und pack es hier rein)
> deshalb will ich mir ja was solideres aufbauen, das es eben nicht von der Stange gibt, wie ich in meinem Eingangspost schon erwaehnt hatte


 
Jetzt wo ich nochmal lese:
- du zerreisst ketten
- du killst Kurbeln durch pure kraft
- du hast einen laufradverschleiss wie ich reifen brauche

--> Du bist ein Tier oder ein Troll


----------



## Radmutter (9. September 2009)

mtb.marcus schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich nochmal lese:
> - du zerreisst ketten
> - du killst Kurbeln durch pure kraft
> - du hast einen laufradverschleiss wie ich reifen brauche
> ...



das mit den Ketten, ja, leider, aber ich kille keine Kurbeln, und brauch auch keine Ultegra, weil sie solider sein sollen als XT, ich hatte nur angenommen, dass ich eher eine Strassenschaltung als eine Crosschaltung benoetige
und ja, ich habe den grossen Zahnkranz durch blosses Treten verbogen, vermutlich auch, weil es, ebenso wie die Kette, Billigware war, ich werd mal ein Photo machen


----------



## mtb.marcus (9. September 2009)

Radmutter schrieb:


> das mit den Ketten, ja, leider, aber ich kille keine Kurbeln, und brauch auch keine Ultegra, weil sie solider sein sollen als XT, ich hatte nur angenommen, dass ich eher eine Strassenschaltung als eine Crosschaltung benoetige
> und ja, ich habe den grossen Zahnkranz durch blosses Treten verbogen, vermutlich auch, weil es, ebenso wie die Kette, Billigware war, ich werd mal ein Photo machen


 
Dann würd ich sagen - XT oder LX (Schaltwerk, umwerfer, Kurbel, Ritzel und Kette) und du bist gut gerüstet. 

Ich hab am Mtb 44-11 und kann locker bis 45kmh mittreten. Am Trekkingrad hast du dann 48-11... da trittst du bis 50 oder 55kmh mit.
Eigentlich sollte das locker reichen.

Am rennrad (oder bei der rennradübersetzung) werden dir die leichten gänge fehlen, da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Radmutter (9. September 2009)

Danke fuer den Hinweis mit den niedrigen Gaengen ich habe an meinem momentanen Rad eine Alivio 24-er Schaltung (hat ne ganze Zeit lang ganz gut ihren Dienst getan, aber ich weiss, nicht gerade die Krone der Schaltwerke) und ich muss sagen, die Grossen Kraenze hinten und den kleinsten vorn nutze ich praktisch nicht mal im pro mille Bereich aber ganz ohne eine Berguebersetzung will ich ganz sicher auch nicht fahren, da hast Du voellig recht! Ich denke aber mal eine kleinere Uebersetzung als eine zwei zu eins, also zwei Pedalumdrehungen zu einer Radumdrehung werde ich nicht brauchen, da bin ich mir eigentlich sehr sicher!


----------



## steppendirk (12. September 2009)

den 44er Pizzateller als Zahnkranz will ich sehen

Was ist denn mit nem Riemenantrieb, den bekommt man denke ich nicht zerrissen. Nabenschaltung und großes Kettenblatt vorne und feritg ist ein sorglos schneller Antrieb.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

